# Is a morning gym workout better than an evening gym workout?



## Derek Wilson (Jan 7, 2019)

The optimal time during the day for weight training may vary from person to person. The body needs to workout at a time when the mind and body are bound to perform at its best. 


If your tendency is to fall asleep in the early hours of the night and wake up fully refreshed in the morning then morning might be a good choice. 


On the other hand if your tendency Is to fall asleep later in the night, and get physically / mentally recharged slower in the morning, then working out in the evening would be the better alternative. 


Other points to consider:
Morning 
Testosterone levels are higher in the morning. Body temperature is lower.
Evening 
Coordination, stamina, body temperature, flexibility & Strength are at its peak in the evening

Personal Observations:
1. I've observed that whenever I worked out in the morning I grew leaner. Probably due to higher testosterone levels in the morning, in addition to the absence of food in the body which induced processing of fat for fuel. 


2. On the other hand whenever I worked out in the evenings I clearly felt stronger and could lift heavier, consequently I grew bulkier. 


3. Chances of getting unhindered access to exercise equipment in the mornings are higher. Most gyms are not overly crowded in the early hours of the morning as opposed being super crowded in the evenings. 


4. If you choose to finish your workout in the morning, there is an absence of stress anticipating your evening workout. 


Hope that helped.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 10, 2019)

*Fact and Fiction*

You are improving.  You have provide some facts but mixed it with fiction. 



Derek Wilson said:


> The optimal time during the day for weight training may vary from person to person. The body needs to workout at a time when the mind and body are bound to perform at its best.



*Circadian Rhythm*

Body temperature fluctuates throughout the day, minutely.  However, the small change are big number in determining when you are at your peak and in a valley; when you perform your best and not so well.

With that said, some individual are Early Birds some are Night Owls; that due to their Circadian Rhythm. 

Early Birds preform well early because their Body Temperature is elevated.  Night Owls preform well later in the day for the same reason.

Early Birds don't preform well later in the day.  Night Owls don't perform well in the morning for the same reason; low Body Temperature. 

If your tendency is to fall asleep in the early hours of the night and wake up fully refreshed in the morning then morning might be a good choice. 



Derek Wilson said:


> Personal Observations:
> 1. I've observed that whenever I worked out in the morning I grew leaner. Probably due to higher testosterone levels in the morning, in addition to the absence of food in the body which induced processing of fat for fuel.



*Nonsense*

1) Fasted Training does tend to increase lipolysis, fat burning.  However, the determinate factor in getting leaner has to do with your Daily Caloric Intake.

That means, if you consume more calories than you expend during the day, you are  not going to lower weight/body fat.  Working out Fasted Alone isn't going to get it done.  



Derek Wilson said:


> 2. On the other hand whenever I worked out in the evenings I clearly felt stronger and could lift heavier, consequently I grew bulkier.



*Back to Circadian Rhythm*

If you workouts were heavier they were due to the fact that you Body Temperature is higher later in the day; allowing you to preform better. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## BadGas (Jan 10, 2019)

Who needs stats.. 

If I don't workout in the am.. my morning shower even feels different.. the whole rest of the day will feel different.. 

The way the gym feels at zero dark thirty ... isn't the same vibe at beer thirty.. 

Now.. factor in time. I can plan to workout in the am for as long as I want.. uninterupted.. But in evening..
There's family time .. Running around taken care of errands .. And don't forget, gotta cook dinner (otherwise we end up eating garbage.. ) ..


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 13, 2019)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Fact and Fiction*
> 
> You are improving. You have provide some facts but mixed it with fiction.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your well-researched writing my dear Brah! Liked you always!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 13, 2019)

BadGas said:


> But in evening..
> There's family time ..



How sweet.......


----------

